# sloop 1885



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi from NZ. I have just cut the keel and blank for the lead keel cast of a famous American sloop built in 1885. I have a question. If I were to make a mast with a hollow core and run the arial wire up inside it would I get reception? Regards Ronnie.


----------



## Pampas (Jul 2, 2008)

Yes. works ok inside alloy masts,


----------

